# Calgary Member



## Quinn (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey!

Relatively recent addition to the forum.   It’s been a few months of reading and learning.  

Located in Calgary.  Purchased a old, and albeit quite worn out lathe from an contact.    Have to cut your teeth somehow.    

Mainly making lower precision custom bike parts, but over time will be improving performance of my old 1954 Logan 200 lathe to be a decent machine.  

Always on the lookout for a reasonable sized mill.  I would appreciate any leads.  Ideally stepping away from a post / drill mill but money talks and all options considered!

Quinn


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## combustable herbage (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from Ottawa!
Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from NW Calgary Quinn.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from ...........I guess North of Barrie!


----------



## gmihovics (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from London, Ontario!


----------



## DPittman (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from the banana belt of Alberta.


----------



## Perry (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.   


Where is the banana belt of Alberta?


----------



## DPittman (Nov 5, 2021)

Perry said:


> Welcome from Calgary.
> 
> 
> Where is the banana belt of Alberta?


Deep south, south of Taber and Lethbridge.  
Ya "banana belt" is a bit of an exaggeration but we do get alot of sunshine and warmth here.


----------



## Perry (Nov 5, 2021)

ha ha I'm a little slow this evening.   

Pretty nice day out there today......I know this isn't going to last.


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 6, 2021)

Welcome from NW Calgary.

What sort of bike parts? Motorized or pedal type?


----------



## Quinn (Nov 6, 2021)

Motorized!   It’s a parts bike comprised of 50’s, 60’S, 70’s and custom Harley Davidson 

Currently it’s spacers, control knobs on the carb, bolts, etc. I have a list of items to do but also want to do a rear axle to tighten up the 50’s wheel a bit, etc.  I’ll be needing some mild mill help for that just to make some flats.


----------

